

Dick-move by Instagram - youssefsarhan
http://blog.sefsar.com/post/29972108283/this-is-a-bit-of-dick-move-by-instagram-share

======
zethus
It's already not in the EXIF data anyways. Instagram API is assigning its own
geo tag to it, so why bother with all the extra info that they don't need to
track?

Granted, still a dick move– they could just store it, but I think you're
imagining that they're going to strip EXIF data (which they already do
anyways)

------
nateabele
Is there a reasonable interpretation of this that would make it not a dick
move? Like maybe they assume if you don't want to share your location now, you
never did in the first place?

~~~
reustle
That should be a separate action.

------
toomuchcoffee
Not necessarily a dick move... just sloppy Web 3.0 engineering as usual

